# latency in audacity



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

(digital recording beginner)
I just starting fooling around with audacity & notice that if you want to overdub you have to adjust latency which seems to me sloppy - you never know if a timing problem is you or the software. How do you deal with this?
Wayne


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It depends mostly on the interface you use. If you have an external interface that comes with its own DSL mixer, use that for monitoring.

please let us know what computer and interface you have and I can be a lot more specific.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Right now I am just using the standard mic input (mini phono plug) of a win 7 laptop


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, not ideal. Are you comfortable downloading, installing and optimizing audio drivers? If so, I would suggest using ASIO 4 All, a freeware utili that will let you adjust buffer settings to decrease latency.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes I could do that, however if there was some hardware that would fix this I would get it.
To start , I plan to get better microphone.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There are literally dozens of interfaces available at all budget levels. How man inputs do you need?


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Right now only 1 or 2 . Could you please define what you mean by interface, is it a mixer of some kind?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

An audio interface is a piece of hardware that accepts inputs (line/guitar/microphone/midi) and converts the signal(s) to a digital format and sends that to your DAW(Audacity) for recording or monitoring. Lots of options available at several price points. The better ones allow low latency monitoring by using on-board DSP to create a headphone mix not affected by the time it takes to route the signal into your computer, through your DAW and back out to your headphones.

Here is a quick start guide that mat answer some of your questions. http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/audio-interface-buying-guide/

I would suggest you look at USB devices. Let me know if you have any further questions.

- - - Updated - - -

...and if you want a bit more detail http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/sep08/articles/audiointerfaces.htm


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

In simple terms, an interface or more formally audio/digital interface is, an audio equipment that goes between your guitar and computer. Your guitar/voice produce an analog signal, the interface then converts it to digital so you're computer can 'understand' it.

oops.. Ronmac posted faster than me. LOL


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok thanks, I will look into this, looks like what I need


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This one was my introduction to multitrack PC/Mac recording. Never let me down. Rarely for sale used (a good sign). Tascam us-600 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754771-REG/Tascam_US_600_US_600_USB_2_0.html

Combine with with reaper (recording software) least taxing program for multitrack recording. $60. 

And you're set. 

The $200 for this setup will be worth it to save you the frustration.


----------

